# update on sparta



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

The vet just called to give us an update. Yesterday evening Sparta was up and walking around some which is really good. During the night she pulled out 2 of her staples and the vet had to re-staple her. There is also a lot of swelling this morning, which is to be expected. She is going to keep her on a low dose of morphine and something to help the swelling. This is going to be her groggy leave me alone day after surgery. She is hoping keeping her slightly sedated will keep her from ripping her staples.

She did say the moment she put her fuzzy pink heart pillow in the cage, sparta sighed and crawled over to it and laid on top of it. The vet laughed and said she was very much the Diva in the hospital wing laying on her pink fuzzy pillow lolol

The vet said she could take pics and email them to me so show Savannah but I declined. She also said we could visit tomorrow but again I declined. I am not sure how to really handle it but I think waiting for Savannah to see her a bit better and at home would be better for her. To me seeing your kitten laying in a hospital with tubes inserted and looking less then happy might be too stressful for her? I don't know :?


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a kitten with a broken hind leg long ago. The break was just below the joint so needed pins. I don't know if the surgery Sparta had was available then but she had pins. She made a full recovery and was able to jump and climb just like any other kitten.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

That is so sweet about Sparta laying on the pink pillow. It must be reassuring to her.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

The specialist explained to us that the FHO was the best option for her due to the location of the break. She had the best chance of full recovery this way. Pins would leave dead tissue in a bad location and would limit mobility for her. I am not going to pretend I understand any of this but he is an orthopedic surgeon and I am putting my trust in him.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Wishing Sparta will make a full recovery soon... Does she have a cone on? This way she won't be able to pull out the pins?

I agree this is not a good time for Savannah to meet Sparta. Just say something like Sparta need quiet time to rest and let them meet when Sparta gain some energy and start missing her family


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

I think you're right. Surgery has come a long way in oh...20 years or so. I wasn't criticizing in the least, just offering hope that she will make a full recovery. She is lucky to have you.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh no pins were an option and what we thought they were going to do at first. Once this specialist looked at the Xrays and saw the exact location of the break he thought the FHO would do better. It all depends where the break is. With her, the break is very close to her ball joint. Because of this the vet wants to keep possibilities of dead scar tissue down so she will gain full mobility of her leg. There is a good chance she would lose a lot of movement if they put in pins due to the location of the break.

The vet said the cone was an option but she is trying to hold off on using it. She doesn't want to stress her out anymore then she has to. She has her lightly sedated today. She thinks this will be best for her for the pain, swelling and also to keep her relaxed and not freaking out over her environment and the staples. She said if by this evening Sparta is still trying to pull the staples out they will put a cone on her. The less stressed she is, the more she will rest and get feeling better faster. With this type of surgery the sooner she is up and running the better as her mobility during healing is vital. In other breaks and surgeries you usually need to keep them confined and moving as little as possible but this type is just the opposite.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I felt sorry for you and Sparta to hear of her broken leg....what a crazy freak accident. It sounds as if you had a very good surgeon, so I hope she makes a fast and complete recovery....I think she has a very good chance.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Your Vet is Da Bomb


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Just so I don't confuse anyone, Sparta had 2 vets working on her and helping her. My vet, I have known for a long time and is wonderful. She is so kind and sweet and really cares about her patients. I adore her!

When she saw the Xrays she was not giving me the blown up ego some vets have, she admitted up front that this type of surgery and the full recovery we both wanted Sparta to have might be out of her league. 
She then contacted this Orthopedic specalist to see if he could perform the surgery. His office is an hour away from our home. While speaking to him, he said he didn't have any surgeries scheduled for that day and that my vet's office is near his parents' house. He drove down, performed the surgery and spent the day with family after. It could not have worked out more perfect.

My regular vet is handling all the post op care in her hospital. Sparta is under the care of the specialist via phone updates.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

praline said:


> he said he didn't have any surgeries scheduled for that day and that my vet's office is near his parents' house. He drove down, performed the surgery and spent the day with family after.


good excuse to visit the family huh?


I am glad Sparta is in good hands and has a loving family rooting for her. Accidents happen. We are all rooting for the kitten :love2


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like Sparta had the best of care and definitely has the best family to look after her. 

I'll keep you all in my thoughts and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

After I finished posting, Savannah came to me and said she really needed to see her. That the last time she saw sparta, she was squished under the gate screaming bloody murder. She said it couldn't be any worse then that. Due to the fact she was involved in this accident and feels a lot of guilt, I retracted my opinion and we drove over to spend a few minutes with Sparta.
I figured it wasn't one of my better parenting decisions but I could see Savannah needed to be sure that Sparta was going to live.

Our vet is only about 2 miles away. We were ushered in to their cat ICU room. Sparta was laying on her pillow and blanket. The moment she saw us, she started kneeding her pillow. She was purr city. She didn't get up but was rubbing against Savannah's hand over and over. We couldn't pick her up out of the cage of course but it was obvious to anyone in the the hospital who sparta's mama was. She even meowed when they closed the door when we left. 
Her back leg and area is completely shaved. she has about 15 tiny staples that go from her hip to almost her knee. They did not have her on an IV at the time but she had one during surgery so her paw was shaved as well.
She looked extremely pitiful, I won't lie. At the same time it was our Sparta girl in all her Diva glory. She already has her nurse wrapped around her pinkie. The nurse was saying she never had such a sweet and loving kitten before to care for. usually when kittens come out of surgery they are really scared and not wanting to be handled. Not sparta lol

Savannah did really well. I guess it was the right choice after all. She feels better not having the last image of Sparta being at the accident. The vet saved the bone for her. Demented child that I have, she thought it was pretty cool :? She told the vet she couldn't wait to gross her brother's out with it :?

So it seems both girls, human and cat, are on the mend.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

praline said:


> The vet saved the bone for her. Demented child that I have, she thought it was pretty cool :? She told the vet she couldn't wait to gross her brother's out with it.



BAHAHHAA THAT'S TOTALLY ME!! Tell Savannah that it will all get better and Sparta won't hold a grudge against her for it. Obviously Sparta was THRILLED to see her mommy, and love defeats all odds.  Sparta will be back home and laying on her blanket bed again in no time. <3


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

wishing sparta a speedy recovery! glad to hear both girls are doing well


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Lol. Good for Savannah! I think you've raised a tougher kid than you give her credit for. She seems quite sensible and well adjusted.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

For anyone who has kids, 99% of the time the vet hospital is not the place for kids to be. I just wanted to add that in there. It can be very scary and traumatizing. Due to the nature of the accident and Savannah's role in things as well as her last image in her mind was that of her kitten in a great deal of pain I gave in.

I wasn't thrilled with my choice and am still not sure but Savannah does seem to feel better so I guess I did the right thing? Parenting is a pain :?


I just didn't want everyone thinking that taking their 10 year old to the vet to see a post surgery cat was the greatest thing in the world. :wink


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, sometimes even though people "say" that your cat is okay, you still have to see them in person....even if they look awful (ie on drugs, IV's, etc). 

And I think it's comforting to see the cat because then you know the cat feels better emotionally after seeing you.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> Well, sometimes even though people "say" that your cat is okay, you still have to see them in person....even if they look awful (ie on drugs, IV's, etc).
> 
> And I think it's comforting to see the cat because then you know the cat feels better emotionally after seeing you.


Yes, for an adult. I still believe the vet hospital ICU is no place for a child. this particular case however ~ well... she had a lot of guilt and was involved in the accident.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I think you did the right thing.

Not knowing causes anxiety and as scary as it could have been, just as you said, she was involved in the accident and I believe she needed to see her. I think it is worse to have a kid at home asking questions and imagining kid stuff in their heads than just showing her. I wouldn't go too far and show her something...extremely traumatizing, but it is just poor Sparta -alive and well Sparta- after surgery. 

Congrats to you and your daughter and I'm very happy everything went ok... keep us posted, mucho ánimo! :wink

Lenka


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Your gut told you that you should let Savannah see Sparta; you know both better than anyone. Sometimes what you imagine is far worse than what is.
I would let Savannah nurse Sparta as much as possible so she can see even really sick people and pets can and do get better. 

It would be interesting to parents, aunts, uncles, etc. if Savannah could post what she thought, felt when she saw Sparta.
Healing vibes continuing.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

When do they think she will be going home?


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> When do they think she will be going home?


She will be coming home Friday. She could come home Thursday but I made arrangements with the vet to keep her an extra day so she can rest.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

That's not too bad. Before Savannah knows it her baby will be back home with her.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

No one didn't tell me what happen to Sparta. ><


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Because there is a thread on page one of cat chat explaining it.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/145918-horrible-accident-sparta-broke-her-leg.html


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> No one didn't tell me what happen to Sparta. ><


... so everyone told you? :?

Here is the thread, I just had to go looking for it myself:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/145918-horrible-accident-sparta-broke-her-leg.html

I hope Sparta recovers well! The whole ordeal must have been extremely stressful and upsetting.

If something like that happened to my cats I don't think we'd be able to afford an operation like that... pretty scary to think about!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I just read it.. >< Poor Sparta. I wasn't on the internet when it happen so I have no idea...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> No one didn't tell me what happen to Sparta. ><


Click on the "Search" button and type in "Sparta" and hit enter. All the posts with Sparta's name in it will pop up and you can scan the titles of the threads and see the one named "HOrrible Accident...." The very first post in that thread will answer your question.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Awe, that's so sweet that Sparta had her pillow that your husband brought to her  I'm glad that she's doing pretty well and the surgery went well for her. I said a prayer for both her and your daughter yesterday during my lunch prayers. Keep us posted on her recovery and i have a strong intuition that everything is going to be just fine! Hugs for Savannah and Sparta<3 Lots of love! <3


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Savannah, her Best friend and help from me have been making get well gifts all day for Sparta. Of course Mouse had to help out lololol

I know it might sound silly, making get well cards but its more keeping Savannah busy and feeling productive then anything else.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

praline said:


> Savannah, her Best friend and help from me have been making get well gifts all day for Sparta. Of course Mouse had to help out lololol
> 
> I know it might sound silly, making get well cards but its more keeping Savannah busy and feeling productive then anything else.


I think that's a wonderful idea!!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess I should also add that the past 2 hours she has been trolling the street with her BFF. It seems there is a new 10 year old boy that just moved in at the end of the street :?


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

praline said:


> I guess I should also add that the past 2 hours she has been trolling the street with her BFF. It seems there is a new 10 year old boy that just moved in at the end of the street :?


I like the card making idea more than the boy idea! Lol


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Rocky_Raccoon said:


> I like the card making idea more than the boy idea! Lol


you and me both <sigh>


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

praline said:


> you and me both <sigh>


But, I also remember when i was that age and i had crushes on boys. lol Oh, to have a crush! My husband is my crush now, but he doesn't actually crush, he's just a love <3 Much better! lol


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

It was funny playing the mom. I asked the girls (in my most serious voice)
"You just want to go meet this new kid to introduce him to the neighborhood and be friends, right? To do the neighborly thing?"

Lots of giggle from her friend, I saw a kick and a dirty look pass between them. I get from my angel, "Of course mommy, why else would I want to meet him?"

:?


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

praline said:


> It was funny playing the mom. I asked the girls (in my most serious voice)
> "You just want to go meet this new kid to introduce him to the neighborhood and be friends, right? To do the neighborly thing?"
> 
> Lots of giggle from her friend, I saw a kick and a dirty look pass between them. I get from my angel, "Of course mommy, why else would I want to meet him?"
> ...


of course they just want to be friends  They probably want to go see if he's cute! lol oh, to be young and get twitter patted about a new boy. I remember when the new boy moved in next door when i was in 6th grade, and i had such a crush on him! lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

As long as she's not slicking on lip gloss and fluffing up the girls, I wouldn't worry too much....once that starts to happen I wouldn't encourage any sort of neighborly interaction. :wink


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

MowMow said:


> As long as she's not slicking on lip gloss and fluffing up the girls, I wouldn't worry too much....once that starts to happen I wouldn't encourage any sort of neighborly interaction. :wink


I'm with MowMow! lol


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

MowMow said:


> As long as she's not slicking on lip gloss and fluffing up the girls, I wouldn't worry too much....once that starts to happen I wouldn't encourage any sort of neighborly interaction. :wink


She has already started bugging me about letting her shave this summer :?
What is it with 10 year old girls and the need to shave?! Talking to the other moms, it seems I am not the only one having this fight LOL
Shaving is a pain, I don't get it lolol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You know, I remember talking to my mom about it and her saying "If you're smart you'll wait because once you start it'll NEVER end."

Boy, I wish I had listened to her.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

praline said:


> She has already started bugging me about letting her shave this summer :?
> What is it with 10 year old girls and the need to shave?! Talking to the other moms, it seems I am not the only one having this fight LOL
> Shaving is a pain, I don't get it lolol


I desperately wanted to shave when i was younger, and my mom didn't let me for a while, and i wish she would have prevented it for even longer! When you're really young, you want to grow up, and when you grow up..you wish you could be young again. Always want what you can't have. lol Believe me, you're not even close to being the only mom that this happens to


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

MowMow said:


> You know, I remember talking to my mom about it and her saying "If you're smart you'll wait because once you start it'll NEVER end."
> 
> Boy, I wish I had listened to her.


Ditto!!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

MowMow said:


> You know, I remember talking to my mom about it and her saying "If you're smart you'll wait because once you start it'll NEVER end."
> 
> Boy, I wish I had listened to her.


My mom said the same thing lolol

I told her maybe next summer I will allow her to use Nair. When I was 10 I stole my mother's razor ..I guess I figured she wouldn't notice the lack of hair on my legs lolol
What she noticed was a very large nasty cut that had to have 3 stitches. :?
Talk about cold busted lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Nsir isn't much better, my first teen experience with it caused 2nd degree burns on my legs.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Cute but I'm sticking with cats who are fixed and don't like boys. lol


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Heh, my mom had to force me to shave. I have always been the anti-girl (I didn't have my first crush until I was 20! Books were more important to me. :lol: What man could compare to Harry Potter and Mr. Darcy?  Of course, when I fell I fell HARD. Ouch.)

I still wear long pants to avoid shaving my legs as long as possible, but I have some cute dresses now that I am actually interested in wearing, so I have motivation. But yeah, my sister? Was begging for makeovers at the age of 2. We have pictures and my aunt loves telling the story of how I hated the makeover while my sister kept on saying 'Mowe! Mowe!'


----------

